# clomid or nolva?



## Klutch (Apr 27, 2011)

What would be the best pct for tbol only 30-40mg ed for 5 weeks...
clomid or nolva or ????
and how much?


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 27, 2011)

oral only cycles are a no-no


----------



## Klutch (Apr 28, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> oral only cycles are a no-no


 i know i know but this is what i have right now.. ill add test next time.. but i just want to run this right now to see how i do with it..


----------



## Klutch (Apr 28, 2011)

heres my stats 
5' 10'
198lb 
12%-13% bf
31 years old
i dont lift i do mma training and circuit training pushups pullups ext...


----------



## underscore (Apr 28, 2011)

Imagine a kid coming up to you thats never drank alcohol and saying they are broke and cant afford water. But all they have is 100 proof peppermint schnapps, to live on instead. 

Would you recommend this to him or would you tell him to do whatever it takes to find some water. 

This is the type of question you are asking us, we don't want to recommend something that's dangerous to you. You don't believe its dangerous because you haven't done enough research on it. Maybe you just need to learn first hand? 

You are most likely going to shut your bodies natural testosterone production down and tbol isn't going to bring it up to normal levels. So your libido is going to go to shit and you might not be able to get an erection. Oral's really should not be ran over 4-5 weeks due to it being a 17a-methyl steroid. It's created like this to pass your liver without being destroyed. However this puts extreme strain on your liver and can increase liver enzymes. Some guys including myself have ran it a bit longer than the recommended 4-5 weeks but its really not recommended.

So this means your cycle will be 4-5 weeks long. You wont gain much if any, it will be water weight that you will lose when your off cycle. There is no gain and too much to lose because you are being impatient. Find some testosterone to go with your tbol sir.


----------



## Blac (Apr 28, 2011)

Why not just run a PH if you cant do injectables out there?


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 28, 2011)

Blac said:


> Why not just run a PH if you cant do injectables out there?



Cause PHs are just as bad and are garbage. There's only a select few which are decent, and those are all banned by the FDA.


----------



## GMO (Apr 28, 2011)

Klutch said:


> i know i know but this is what i have right now.. ill add test next time.. but i just want to run this right now to see how i do with it..


 

WTF, dude????

If you have not already started, I implore you to wait until you have test.

If you have already started, then run the T-bol for at least 6 weeks.  PCT with clomid @ 100/75/50/50, beginning 32 hours after your last dose of Turinabol.  I honestly don't think that you will be too happy with the results of a T-bol only cycle...but best of luck to ya.


----------



## sscar (Apr 28, 2011)

explain how doing a 6 week cycle of anavar oral only is bad.But if I add test cyp its good?Seems like your saying the test cyp will counter act the bad side effects of the oral. in reality your adding another compound into your system how is i safer?


----------



## underscore (Apr 28, 2011)

sscar said:


> explain how doing a 6 week cycle of anavar oral only is bad.But if I add test cyp its good?Seems like your saying the test cyp will counter act the bad side effects of the oral. in reality your adding another compound into your system how is i safer?



How about reading the posts in this thread? That might be a good place to start. Scroll up until you see my first post in this thread and read it.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 28, 2011)

clomid


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

sscar said:


> explain how doing a 6 week cycle of anavar oral only is bad.But if I add test cyp its good?Seems like your saying the test cyp will counter act the bad side effects of the oral. in reality your adding another compound into your system how is i safer?


 

Anavar is a DHT based steroid.  So you will be relying on your natural test while on Anavar.  Anavar will cause HPTA suppression.  So if you are going to be suppressed anyway you might as well have a moderate dose of test to enjoy the anabolic and androgenic effects of it.  Without test anavar is not going to do much of anything for a male.  Anavar needs to be used in high doses even with test to really achieve noticeable gains.  Test will not make an oral cycle safer but it will prevent some sides caused by taking a DHT based steroid without test like depressed sex drive, lethargy, and lack of drive.  Test can make all the difference between an effective cycle with good gains and a cycle that really gave little results.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

Clomid is much better than Nolva for PCT.  This has been said many many times on here.  Nolva lowers IGF1 which is the last thing you need during PCT.  Clomid is prescribed for use in men to restore HPTA , testosterone, and sperm volume. Clomid is the way to go.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 28, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Clomid is much better than Nolva for PCT.  This has been said many many times on here.  Nolva lowers IGF1 which is the last thing you need during PCT.  Clomid is prescribed for use in men to restore HPTA , testosterone, and sperm volume. Clomid is the way to go.



I mistakenly used Nolva after a long oral DS cycle, in the midst of it I switched to Clomid and in 3 weeks I was money after being WAY shut down.  I am 100% in favor of Clomid over nolva.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

Glad to hear that.  I think it is much better myself.  Nolva is great for emergency gyno from Non 19-Nors.  If you use a proper AI you should not develop.  If you use a 19Nor then you should use a prolactin anatagonist to prevent prolactin caused gyno.  So IMO Nolva should be left out unless absolutely needed and AI isn't enough alone.


----------



## sscar (Apr 29, 2011)

tgb1987 I hear what your saying and understand the concept. I am older 48 have done only 3 cycles and the middle cycle i did 300mg of test cyp a week and 30-40 mg ed of anavar.to be honest I looked alot better in my opinion on my first cycle which consisted of 40 mg ed of anavar.I didnt care for the water weight from the test.I was 220 at 5'10" in feb last year lost 10lbs to 210 stared my anavar for 7 weeks like i said at 30-40 mg a day ended up at 207 ripped and in conest shape.I had no side effects from it.This summer I am going to throw in some primo with the anavar,300mg primo a week and 40mg ed of anavar for the first 6 weeks.I do have some test cyp and just might,not sure yet but take 250mg every week also.I will use clomide as a pct.Thanks tgb1987 you see to have some knowlege on aas.


----------



## brundel (Apr 29, 2011)

There is no excuse for not running test.

Unless your prepping for a show test is the king.
Running test along side your Tbol or anadrol or whatever will ensure you feel ok while on cycle and will make gains considerably better.
Test makes you feel good.
Test makes you hornier than a brass band.
Test makes you strong.
Test makes you feel strong in your mind.
Test is good for you and maintaining normal to supraphysiological T levels regardless of the method employed is essential for good health as well as to maintain hard earned gains.

No test.....
Feel bad
no motivation
no energy
no libido
weak
there are.....considerable health risks associated with low testosterone levels as well.

Dont be a pussy.
Shoot some test, its good for you.
then eat those shitty tabs that cause liver damage and lipid profile destruction.

But always in that order.


----------



## sscar (Apr 29, 2011)

brundel said:


> There is no excuse for not running test.
> 
> Unless your prepping for a show test is the king.
> Running test along side your Tbol or anadrol or whatever will ensure you feel ok while on cycle and will make gains considerably better.
> ...


 wow test makes you angry


----------



## booze (Apr 29, 2011)

sscar said:


> wow test makes you angry


 
serious? he speaks the truth. listen and re-read TGB's posts. Although it seems you have already made up your mind.


----------



## sscar (Apr 30, 2011)

I am not doubting tgb1987 but when i did my just anavar 7 week 30-40 mg ed I didnt get any of those sides,lack of libido,no drive,no energy,weak. bench 355, squat 455 dead lift 445,and while on the anavar my weights went up and my body fat down.I just feel why add another compound especially taking such a small dose of anavar and getting great results.tgb1987 seems to know his stuff.


----------



## sjk (May 1, 2011)

brundel said:


> There is no excuse for not running test.
> 
> Unless your prepping for a show test is the king.
> Running test along side your Tbol or anadrol or whatever will ensure you feel ok while on cycle and will make gains considerably better.
> ...


   Even a FOOL should understand this!


----------



## CPTBS (May 1, 2011)

brundel said:


> There is no excuse for not running test.
> 
> Unless your prepping for a show test is the king.
> Running test along side your Tbol or anadrol or whatever will ensure you feel ok while on cycle and will make gains considerably better.
> ...



Being a medical officer I would have to agree.  A test base will counter act those sides that could destroy your motivation and progress.  Even if you just go low you will still see the positive effects from the Test. Good Luck


----------

